# Metroid Super Zeromission v2.00



## Another World (May 4, 2011)

*Metroid Super Zeromission v2.00*
IPS Patch




Metroid Super Zeromission is a IPS patch that adds "enhanced gameplay, Zero Mission-style graphics, and a completely new Zero Mission-inspired map" to an unheadered Super Metroid (JU) [!].smc ROM. Be sure to check the source page for more great Metroid hacks and patches.




Download





 Source


----------



## Sloshy (May 4, 2011)

Ooh, this sounds great! As a Metroid fan this sounds like music to my ears; specifically the Kraid theme


----------



## dropper (May 4, 2011)

cough


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 4, 2011)

So Super Metroid now looks like Zero Mission?  That's no good.  Super Metroid looked perfectly fine on it's own.


----------



## Schlupi (May 4, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> So Super Metroid now looks like Zero Mission?  That's no good.  Super Metroid looked perfectly fine on it's own.



Yeah... but considering it adds a new map and experience to the gameplay it's more than a simple graphics hack, it's a new game.

I think it's still worth checking out.


----------



## dmace81 (May 4, 2011)

Hey any good hack with good gameplay is great in my book.  Im gonna check it out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Besides call me a noob but I always got stuck on Super Metroid.  Maybe I wont on this.


----------



## OmegaVesko (May 4, 2011)

dmace81 said:
			
		

> Hey any good hack with good gameplay is great in my book.  Im gonna check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do I have this strange feeling you get stuck on the noob bridge?


----------



## VatoLoco (May 4, 2011)

I got to play this for a lil bit today, and it's pretty darn cool =)


----------



## epicCreations.or (May 4, 2011)

New map without Zero Mission graphics /pl0x. I preferred most of Super Metroid's graphics, except the Chozo areas of course.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 5, 2011)

I used the Super Metroid (JU) [!].smc rom and after patching i get a garbled metroid words in yellow and thats it nothing else works. Can anyone tell me the proper rom to use?


----------



## Skyline969 (May 5, 2011)

Works great for me, even runs full speed on my emulator on my PSP with vsync and no frameskip!


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 5, 2011)

Is not playable with all current SNES emulators for DS. Dunno about the SNES emu for DSTWO


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 5, 2011)

The GBA version is better.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 5, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> The GBA version is better.



Do you mean the original Metroid Zero Mission for GBA?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 5, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course. What else?


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 5, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, this topic is about the hack, not the original game. Claiming that the GBA version is better implies the possibility of a GBA version of the hack. But never mind.


----------



## Rydian (May 5, 2011)

If the ROM you patch has a header, it won't work.  You can use the tool that comes with BSNES for removing the headers off all your ROMs.

And yes, I can confirm again it boots on the PSP's SNES emulator, though I haven't played it yet.


----------



## Sheimi (May 5, 2011)

Yay, another Super Metroid hack for me to play!


----------



## SpaceJump (May 8, 2011)

I can confirm it works on DStwo's SNES Emu. Not perfectly smooth but playable.


----------



## wyattz (Apr 6, 2012)

I play this on my Wii via *SNES9x GX 4.1.5* , I couldn't find a good cover for it anywhere though so I just googled a few metroid images and made one. It sucks because I have no skills lol, but I figured I'd post it for the next guy that wanted one but also had no skills. Here's what it looks like, SNES cover for Super Metroid Super Zero Mission Rom Hack.








Shrunk for emulator purpose
http://www.mediafire...r206odg75d07rw3

Download large version
http://www.mediafire...8n18mclyb13hab8


----------



## infinitysend (Jun 6, 2012)

I actually made one myself as well.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 6, 2012)

infinitysend said:


> I actually made one myself as well.



Looks the best


----------

